
Robots could wipe out 1.3M Wall Street jobs in the next 10 years - ml-engineer
https://www.businessinsider.com/banking-jobs-remain-popular-despite-the-threat-of-automation-2019-4
======
HNLurker2
Could be the same said about crypto?

